# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2013



## Geiras (1 Mai 2013 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2013 às 12:10)

A manhã surgiu com o céu pouco nublado ou limpo a sul do Tejo mas a forte insolação provocou a formação de correntes ascendentes de massas de ar (até aos 700 hPa) e o surgimento generalizado de nebulosidade.

A tarde deve trazer aguaceiros pouco frequentes e muito dispersos; possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada, sobretudo em áreas montanhosas.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2013 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,4 ºC (17h22)
Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado, especialmente a partir das 11h00.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,4 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2013 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (06h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,9 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2013 às 23:11)

Dia mais quente, máxima de 21,7ºC e mínima de 10,8ºC. 17,0ºC actual com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2013 às 14:49)

Algum desenvolvimento vertical nas serras do Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2013 às 22:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,1 ºC (14h36)
Temperatura mínima = 11,7 ºC (03h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *24,1 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2013 às 22:48)

Agreste disse:


> Algum desenvolvimento vertical nas serras do Algarve.



Foi tudo muito fraquinho! No entanto ainda deve ter pingado em algumas zonas do interior. Está difícil para termos alguma instabilidade significativa. O mês de Maio já não é o que era...


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2013 às 22:55)

Vi pelo radar e pelo satelite... aqui por Faro os estratocumulos ainda duraram algum tempo, até ao final da tarde mas não se desenvolveram.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Mai 2013 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde

Máxima de 28.6ºC aqui por Vendas Novas, agora estou com 27.9ºC e as nuvens parecem querer desaparecer


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2013 às 21:54)

Alandroal: temperatura máxima de 27,5 ºC; por agora 20,5 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2013 às 22:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (14h29)
Temperatura mínima = 13,2 ºC (07h00)

Ontem:

Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,4 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).

*Reporto diariamente os dados, a fim de fazer posteriormente um estudo exaustivo que permita caracterizar o clima local e enquadra-lo em termos regionais. Forneço todos os dados que já arquivei, bastando para isso que os peçam numa mensagem em privado. *


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mai 2013 às 22:33)

V.R.S.A

Por aqui 18.4ºC...sem vento e ceu limpo.

O Verão está á porta...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mai 2013 às 22:35)

Ainda 19,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2013 às 21:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,0 ºC (14h57)
Temperatura mínima = 13,4 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O céu foi tornando-se progressivamente muito nublado ao longo do dia (nuvens altas).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mai 2013 às 22:14)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, ambiente húmido e abafado durante a tarde devido à persistência de chuva muito fraca. Máxima de 21,6ºC e mínima de 14,9ºC. Agora com 18,2ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2013 às 00:42)

Boas...

Por aqui continuo com uma noite tropical... 20.1ºC. Ceu muito nublado e sem vento!

Grande noite...

Max de ontem 26.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

O dia acordou com céu muito nublado, muitos estratos e alguns estrato-cumulus, e até umas pequenas mammatus visíveis sobre Silves esta manhã.

A mínima da noite foi de 15,6ºC e sigo com 21,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2013 às 21:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,8 ºC (15h24)
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (03h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,8 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2013 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, calor abafado.

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 18.3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mai 2013 às 09:16)

Estará a chover no Alto Alentejo?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2013 às 11:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Estará a chover no Alto Alentejo?



Acho que dificilmente, só se umas gotas espaçadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2013 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*

Hoje no Lousal, Grândola, o dia foi quente, seco e nublado. Ainda caíram bastantes pingas grossas.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2013 às 20:59)

Boas,

A máxima por aqui foi de *28,3ºC* e neste momento sigo com 20,1ºC com vento fraco de W.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2013 às 21:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,7 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado, sem precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2013 às 23:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,8 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (06h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2013 às 21:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,4 ºC (16h21)
Temperatura mínima = 11,3 ºC (06h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2013 às 01:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Estará a chover no Alto Alentejo?



Sim, por acaso estava, fraco, mas a maioria da precipitação mostrada no radar era virga, que não chegava ao chão.

11,8ºC e 70%.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2013 às 22:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,6 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 9,1 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Frio  pela manhã e final da tarde com céu muito nublado (nuvens altas).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = *9,1 ºC* (dia 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2013 às 00:03)

Mínima de 6,9ºC e máxima de 24,1ºC. Inversão térmica forte de manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2013 às 21:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,7 ºC (17h20)
Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 11).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2013 às 21:40)

Ainda 22,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2013 às 00:56)

20,9ºC depois de ter estado nos 17.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Mai 2013 às 17:15)

A tempestade está em desenvolvimento no distrito de Beja e a Este do mesmo principalmente e a Norte do distrito de Faro.
Poderá surgir nas próximas horas condições propícias a trovoada e queda de granizo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Mai 2013 às 18:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> A tempestade está em desenvolvimento no distrito de Beja e a Este do mesmo principalmente e a Norte do distrito de Faro.
> Poderá surgir nas próximas horas condições propícias a trovoada e queda de granizo.



Em que se baseia para dizer isso? Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, mas já muito "desfeitas". Por volta das 16:00, estava com bom aspeto a Este, portanto tudo em Espanha. Calor abafado, é certo, mas o sol brilha e as nuvens são cada vez menos. O distrito de Beja é muito grande, mas aqui pela margem esquerda do Guadiana o dia parece-me estar feito.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2013 às 18:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> A tempestade está em desenvolvimento no distrito de Beja e a Este do mesmo principalmente e a Norte do distrito de Faro.
> Poderá surgir nas próximas horas condições propícias a trovoada e queda de granizo.



Era bem bom que assim fosse, mas infelizmente o vento de SW e a nebulosidade que está a a passar na região do Algarve e baixo Alentejo é somente "palha" e pouco mais, nuvens altas que apenas impedem que exista aquecimento do solo e o desenvolvimento de células. E já agora, falar em distritos não faz muito sentido na meteorologia mas sim regiões.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Mai 2013 às 19:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Era bem bom que assim fosse, mas infelizmente o vento de SW e a nebulosidade que está a a passar na região do Algarve e baixo Alentejo é somente "palha" e pouco mais, nuvens altas que apenas impedem que exista aquecimento do solo e o desenvolvimento de células. E já agora, falar em distritos não faz muito sentido na meteorologia mas sim regiões.



O radar do IPMA de loulé, de 10 em 10 minutos aumentavam as células de intensidade foi por isso que escrevi aquele comentário.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2013 às 19:15)

miguel96 disse:


> o radar do ipma de loulé, de 10 em 10 minutos aumentavam as células de intensidade foi por isso que escrevi aquele comentário.



e quantas vezes já te dissemos que *não basta ver o radar, temos de verificar sempre no satélite*, porque o radar muitas vezes apresenta ecos??


----------



## stormy (13 Mai 2013 às 19:18)

A célula que nasceu em Barrancos, segue por Espanha com grande intensidade...fabulosa célula agora a uns 100 e poucos Kms a ESE de Elvas.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2013 às 19:21)

Máxima de 29,0ºC e é a máxima do ano. A partir de amanhã descerá consideravelmente. Mínima de 17,4ºC.

Actual de 27,8ºC e 23% HR com vento do quadrante Oeste. Céu com Cumulus dispersos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2013 às 19:54)

A situação meteorológica nas regiões do sul merece acompanhamento permanente, uma vez que a instabilidade tenderá agora a aumentar. Até ao final da próxima madrugada poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas.

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 14.maio.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, nas regiões Centro e Sul, mais prováveis no interior e até ao fim da manhã. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*


----------



## Brunomc (13 Mai 2013 às 20:07)

Gerofil disse:


> A situação meteorológica nas regiões do sul merece acompanhamento permanente, uma vez que a instabilidade tenderá agora a aumentar. Até ao final da próxima madrugada poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas.
> 
> *Previsão para 3ª feira, 14.maio.2013
> 
> ...



Sim, eu também acho que a partir de agora é acompanhar o satélite e radar para ver se haverá alguma surpresa esta noite e madrugada 
Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado e estou com 25.8ºC
Tive uma máxima de 31.5ºC, foi uma tarde de muito calor aqui por Vendas Novas.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2013 às 21:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (15h20)
Temperatura mínima = 15,5 ºC (02h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,2 ºC* (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2013 às 00:45)

Chove fraco e com pingas grossas com 21,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2013 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 15,4 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Excelente dia de primavera, com sol e céu quase limpo (temperatura máxima acima dos 20 ºC).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2013 às 00:03)

Bigornas muito definidas e com mammatus ao longe pelas 14h a NE e E. Máxima de 23,7ºC (15:45) e mínima de 10,5ºC (23:54).

Actualmente 10,5ºC e 84% HR com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mai 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

O dia nasceu com céu muito nublado, alguns chuviscos muitos fracos e vento moderado de WNW. A temperatura está nos 15,9ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mai 2013 às 10:09)

Céu muito nublado e 14,6ºC
Já não há paciência para esta tempo


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mai 2013 às 10:13)

Por aqui agora chove com um pouco mais de intensidade... 0,4mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## sielwolf (15 Mai 2013 às 11:09)

3,3 mm acumulados por Monchique.
11,9ºC de momento


----------



## Redfish (15 Mai 2013 às 11:37)

Por Loulé 14º e 0.8mm acumulado...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mai 2013 às 15:28)

O vento vai soprando moderado de W-NW, com algumas rajadas pontuais já bem fortes. Para já, a rajada máxima já atingiu os *69,2km/h*.

De resto, sigo com 18,9ºC e 0,6mm acumulados. A máxima, para já, foi de 19,7ºC.


----------



## CptRena (15 Mai 2013 às 17:32)

Está aí festa, para os lados de Portalegre e Elvas e também do lado de lá, em Espanha, a Este do distrito de Portalegre.












http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2013 às 18:48)

Por mais estranho que pareça não me apercebi de nada mais senão o céu a ficar nublado devido ao outflow da célula 
16,2ºC e 54% HR. 3mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2013 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde. De manhã, ainda chuviscou que molhou a rua, mas não deu para acumular nada.

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC
actual: 15.1ºC

Sabe tão bem este tempo fresco.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2013 às 23:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,2 ºC (15h42)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,1 ºC (02h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Início da manhã com períodos de chuva fraca  Tarde de sol e vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 11).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2013 às 20:48)

Alguns chuviscos muito fracos a  marcar este final de tarde, com 0,2mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes. A temperatura desceu e está nos 13,6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mai 2013 às 21:01)

Marinhas da garganta, Faro e a ria...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2013 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC
actual: 14.2ºC

*
Serra da Mú (Almodovar)*






Às 12 horas estavam 12ºC com um vento de cortar, mais parecia ser Janeiro.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2013 às 21:55)

Agreste disse:


> Marinhas da garganta, Faro e a ria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreste, o que é aquilo no meio da marinha?


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2013 às 22:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,7 ºC (13h13)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (04h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*Chuviscos à meia tarde e alguma chuva fraca esta noite. A presença de nebulosidade fará que a próxima madrugada já não seja tão fria como a noite passada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = *6,8 ºC* (dia 16).


----------



## Agreste (16 Mai 2013 às 23:13)

Lousano disse:


> Agreste, o que é aquilo no meio da marinha?



Uma casa meio abandonada onde noutros tempos residiam trabalhadores. Não tem portas nem janelas. As próprias salinas estão paradas. Há um monte de sal junto de outra casa que não aparece. As fotografias não são as melhores porque eu próprio pensei que o lugar estivesse abandonado mas quando estava de saída apanhei o portão fechado e tive que improvisar uma fuga. 

Edit: Mesmo no meio da água? Não consegui perceber o que era.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2013 às 23:27)

Agreste disse:


> Uma casa meio abandonada onde noutros tempos residiam trabalhadores. Não tem portas nem janelas. As próprias salinas estão paradas. Há um monte de sal junto de outra casa que não aparece. As fotografias não são as melhores porque eu próprio pensei que o lugar estivesse abandonado mas quando estava de saída apanhei o portão fechado e tive que improvisar uma fuga.
> 
> Edit: Mesmo no meio da água? Não consegui perceber o que era.



Sim aquilo mesmo no meio da marinha.

No inicio pensei que seria uma armadilha, mas não tem muita lógica devido a se encontrar fora do canal ou da vala (seja lá como vocês lhe dão a aí o nome).


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2013 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Lagoa começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade. 0,6mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2013 às 10:00)

Chuva moderada durante a noite, com mínima de 7,7ºC durante a passagem de uma célula e 70 km/h de rajada máxima. Agora 9,3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2013 às 10:16)

Chuva forte neste momento em Lagoa!


----------



## Redfish (17 Mai 2013 às 13:42)

De momento ceu nublado e temperaturas na ordem dos 16º...

O dia aqui por Loulé rendeu 4.1mm de precipitação acumulada...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2013 às 14:37)

Um trovão isolado, com 12,5ºC.


----------



## talingas (17 Mai 2013 às 15:16)

Mínima de 6.8°C. Por agora 5.6°C*, com dois episódios seguidos de forte granizo acompanhado de vento igualmente forte. 2 trovões soaram ainda. (não ponho de lado erros do sensor)


----------



## Agreste (17 Mai 2013 às 17:01)

Alguns aguaceiros e sobretudo um dia muito ventoso... tal como ontem.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2013 às 17:13)

Dados do dia:
*Tmáx: 19,1ºC*
*Tmin: 12,0ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1,4mm*
Rajada máxima: *62,8km/h*.

Neste momento sigo com 17,9ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado com rajadas, de W, e com velocidade média nos últimos 10 minutos de 24,4km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2013 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 9,2 ºC (01h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*O dia de hoje foi de grande instabilidade, com períodos de chuva pela manhã e aguaceiros e trovoadas  dispersas durante a tarde. A temperatura do ar teve grandes oscilações (às 12h08 estavam 15,1 ºC, às 12h36 estavam 9,5 ºC e às 14h39 estavam 16,2 ºC), nomeadamente bruscas quedas durante os aguaceiros, durante os quais o vento se fez sentir com intensidade.*


Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,8 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2013 às 00:06)

Sábado: rotação do vento para oeste levou a uma subida de temperatura. No entanto, a tarde foi de frequentes aguaceiros dispersos. Algumas imagens tiradas no Alandroal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mai 2013 às 14:46)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,9mm
A partir de quarta chega o calor


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mai 2013 às 16:33)

Boas,

Por aqui dia marcado de aguaceiros por vezes fortes...

Agora cai um aguaceiro diluviano...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2013 às 16:42)

Estremoz: tarde de aguaceiros  fortes, com queda de granizo. A temperatura desceu de 19 ºC para 13 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mai 2013 às 17:39)

Aqui por Faro não houve praticamente nada... um aguaceiro fraco à hora de almoço e muito vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2013 às 22:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e um aguaceiro por volta da hora de almoço que ainda deu para acumular 1 mm. 

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 7.5ºC
actual: 12.9ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Lá o Benfica deu uma ajudinha ao meu Olhanense para ficar mais uma época na 1ª Liga.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2013 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,2 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima = 6,1 ºC (03h12)

Ontem (Sábado)

Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Tarde com aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de granizo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = *6,1 ºC* (dia 19).


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado e chuva fraca, tenho 0,8mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes. A temperatura está nos 12,1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2013 às 13:51)

Cai um bom aguaceiro agora em Lagoa, proveniente de uma célula que se desenvolveu aqui mesmo por cima.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2013 às 14:17)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro fortíssimo de sleet em Évora.

Já colecciono algumas pedrinhas de gelo.


----------



## rozzo (20 Mai 2013 às 14:43)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Cai neste momento um aguaceiro fortíssimo de sleet em Évora.
> 
> Já colecciono algumas pedrinhas de gelo.



Qual a temperatura? 
Suponho que seja granizo e não sleet certo? Com cerca de 15º....


----------



## pax_julia (20 Mai 2013 às 16:22)

chuva, granizo e um trovão


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2013 às 16:38)

Por aqui está uma bela célula a "actuar"!
Aguaceiros, trovoada e alguns mammatus... está bonito...!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2013 às 17:01)

rozzo disse:


> Qual a temperatura?
> Suponho que seja granizo e não sleet certo? Com cerca de 15º....


Não verifiquei a temperatura. Mas sim era granizo, foi um lapso meu

Do pouco que consegui captar foi isto: 





Já fui bastante depois de terminar a fase crítica e estava à pressa para sair de casa, daí apanhar uma pedrinha tão pequenina.


----------



## sielwolf (20 Mai 2013 às 17:44)

forte trovoada em portimão. Começou a cair granizo também


----------



## Agreste (20 Mai 2013 às 17:49)

Aqui pela Ria Formosa não há novidades. Céu nublado e pouco mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2013 às 18:04)

Impressionante a mínima de 3,6 ºC hoje em Degracia, quase em Junho.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2013 às 18:12)

A circulação de NE não permite o desenvolvimento de células aqui, apenas mais para SW, e desfazem se ao chegar aqui 
17,7ºC com imensas células no horizonte.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2013 às 18:12)

Sim, potente célula a que passou a W/SW de Lagoa! Várias descargas eléctricas, muita chuva e granizo na zona de Portimão e a W de Lagoa. No Sítio das Fontes a electricidade foi abaixo...para variar... o acumulado lá estava nos 2,6mm ainda há pouco...

Não quero estar a enganar, mas pareceu-me ver uma Wall Cloud nessa célula, com alguma rotação, e uma pequena funnel cloud que não chegou a tocar o solo...mas estava longe e a chover, não consegui confirmar daqui...mas não me devo enganar muito...


----------



## sielwolf (20 Mai 2013 às 18:32)

Deixo aqui algumas imagens da passagem da célula por Portimão.


----------



## Agreste (20 Mai 2013 às 18:44)

Grande trovoada a noroeste de Beja.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2013 às 19:11)

*10,4mm *das 17h às 18h no aerodromo de Portimão (EMA).


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2013 às 20:29)

Ufa, lá safou-me o Barlavento que tinha feito a previsão com aguaceiros que podem ser fortes durante a tarde e lá caiu alguma coisa para não errar assim tanto. 

Por aqui, céu nublado e com alguma chuvita durante a manhã, que não acumulou nada por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2013 às 21:12)

Chove fraco com vento moderado constante proveniente duma célula em fase de maturação que está a passar aqui agora.
13,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2013 às 21:16)

Tarde animada no Algarve.




Localização exacta da descarga eléctrica mais intensa,ocorrida às 18h:23m.
*-92 kAmp*,estoiro razoável.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2013 às 22:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,2 ºC (16h04)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (06h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Vários aguaceiros a partir do meio da manhã até ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## ChuvaNaCara (21 Mai 2013 às 00:13)

... o granizo deu-me cabo dos coentros!!!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 00:20)

ChuvaNaCara disse:


> ... o granizo deu-me cabo dos coentros!!!



Pois, acredito! Eles crescem outra vez!


----------



## ChuvaNaCara (21 Mai 2013 às 00:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Pois, acredito! Eles crescem outra vez!



Fraco consolo ... eram os que tinham escapado às lesmas e aos caracóis !!!

Os meteogramas indicam novas quedas de pressão atmosférica lá para o início da próxima semana e mais precipitação ... caramba, estamos a deixar de viver num clima mediterrânico e a passar para um sub tropical???   Atlântico não há de ser... com estas temperaturas...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 00:33)

ChuvaNaCara disse:


> Fraco consolo ... eram os que tinham escapado às lesmas e aos caracóis !!!
> 
> Os meteogramas indicam novas quedas de pressão atmosférica lá para o início da próxima semana e mais precipitação ... caramba, estamos a deixar de viver num clima mediterrânico e a passar para um sub tropical???   Atlântico não há de ser... com estas temperaturas...



Ainda faltam muitos dias! até lá os meteogramas ainda dão muita volta...!


----------



## ze_rega (21 Mai 2013 às 01:48)

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui umas fotos e um vídeo da instabilidade de ontem à tarde em Santiago do Cacém!
Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens mas na altura só tinha o tlm à mão...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2013 às 14:22)

Boas!
Belas fotos aí de Santiago do Cacém!

Por aqui hoje tivemos uma manhã de céu pouco nublado e neste momento já se vêem muitos cumulus espalhados por todo o céu. A temperatura está nos 23,8ºC e com vento fraco de WNW. A mínima da noite foi de *9,2ºC*.


----------



## invent (21 Mai 2013 às 19:52)

ze_rega disse:


> Boa noite!
> Deixo aqui umas fotos e um vídeo da instabilidade de ontem à tarde em Santiago do Cacém!
> Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens mas na altura só tinha o tlm à mão...
> 
> ...



Grande foto, nunca tinha visto essa formação arredondada/em círculo em Portugal, tem algum nome teórico?, alguém sabe dizer?

Parecida com: Mesocyclones ?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 20:14)

invent disse:


> Grande foto, nunca tinha visto essa formação arredondada/em círculo em Portugal, tem algum nome teórico?, alguém sabe dizer?
> 
> Parecida com: Mesocyclones ?



É uma shelf cloud .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shelf_cloud#Shelf_cloud

Desenvolvimento da discussão aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-do-cacem-20-maio-2013-a-7133.html#post378592


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2013 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a tarde, onde chegou a cair umas pingas enormes. 

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 11.1ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2013 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,1 ºC (17h37)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (05h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Acentuado aumento da nebulosidade ao final da tarde; períodos de chuva  fraca nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## ze_rega (21 Mai 2013 às 23:55)

É uma shell cloud! Para melhores perceberes vê aqui que alguns dos membros já explicaram lá!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-do-cacem-20-maio-2013-a-7133.html#post378668

Por aqui o dia hoje esteve pouco nublado, com algum vento, mas ao fim da tarde via-se mais para o interior a formação de algumas células.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2013 às 23:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (15h18)
Temperatura mínima = 11,3 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2013 às 13:20)

22,6ºC e 62% de HR.  Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2013 às 22:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,8 ºC (17h06)
Temperatura mínima = 11,3 ºC (04h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2013 às 21:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,9 ºC (17h15)
Temperatura mínima = 12,7 ºC (04h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2013 às 02:55)

15,0ºC e vento absolutamente nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2013 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,1 ºC (16h21)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (05h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Este ano a Primavera passa sem que ocorra calor* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2013 às 21:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (15h32)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Tarde com céu nublado por nuvens altas; acentuada descida da temperatura máxima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2013 às 23:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,6 ºC (13h52)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (04h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Hoje notou-se mais uma pequena descida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mai 2013 às 09:53)

o dia começou com chuva fraca por aqui.
Precipitação acumulada - 0,6mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2013 às 11:55)

Boas,

Por aqui ja chove...fraco

Que tempo é este?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2013 às 22:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,8 ºC (15h41)
Temperatura mínima = 10,1 ºC (03h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado pela manhã. Temperatura máxima já inferior a 20 ºC.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2013 às 17:38)

Dia de sol e novamente ventoso ao final da tarde. Nem por isso quente.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2013 às 20:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (16h46)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Já chove  por Estremoz; o céu está encoberto por cúmulos de baixa altitude e o vento sopra moderado de noroeste. O dia começou frio com céu limpo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Mai 2013 às 21:49)

Em Évora está o spray ligado :screwy:


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2013 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vendaval durante a tarde.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 10.9ºC
actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2013 às 00:07)

E por aqui mantem-se a chuva, por vezes moderada e acompanhada de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2013 às 07:53)

10,3ºC e 67% com vento moderado com rajadas fortes espontâneas. 56 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2013 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,4 ºC (17h39)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mai 2013 às 20:45)

Boas,

O mês de Maio despede-se com a primeira máxima acima dos 30ºC no Sítio das Fontes, tendo-se registado uns quentinhos *30,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 20,8ºC e praticamente sem vento.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2013 às 21:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,3 ºC (17h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 6,1 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2013 às 01:36)

31 de Maio: Máxima de 26,0ºC e mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------

